
Thank You, Iryna Bekeshkina - app4soft
https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D1%96%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D0%86%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D0%95%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BA%D1%96%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0
======
app4soft
_Iryna Bekeshkina_ [0,1,2], the chief sociologist of Ukraine, passed away on
March 21st.

She was 69 years old.

[0] [https://i-soc.com.ua/en/iryna-bekeshkina](https://i-soc.com.ua/en/iryna-
bekeshkina)

[1] [https://dif.org.ua/en/article/who-is-iryna-
bekeshkina](https://dif.org.ua/en/article/who-is-iryna-bekeshkina)

[2]
[https://dif.org.ua/en/team/bekeshkina](https://dif.org.ua/en/team/bekeshkina)

